# Does donating to a club = Dealing?



## 2Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

I have made donations to a local medical marijuana club. In return they have given me funds to cover my growing costs..I am not getting street prices. Do you consider that to be drug dealing? Does the fact that people have a prescription for it make it different in your eyes or pretty much the same? It is legal in my state. I consider myself almost like a mini pharmacutical company providing medicine.. I dont consider my self to be a dealer at all but I am sure many others would disagree. To other growers who make club donations how do you see yourself? To people who dont live in mm states what do you think of this?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 2, 2010)

well i can honestly tell you that it makes it very different, believe me my girl suffers from cancer and yes what you did was a great thing to do. This i would say is nothing close to drug dealing, you aren't taking advantage of people you are aiding them in a way you are able to


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 2, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I have made donations to a local medical marijuana club. In return they have given me funds to cover my growing costs..I am not getting street prices. Do you consider that to be drug dealing? Does the fact that people have a prescription for it make it different in your eyes or pretty much the same? It is legal in my state. I consider myself almost like a mini pharmacutical company providing medicine.. I dont consider my self to be a dealer at all but I am sure many others would disagree. To other growers who make club donations how do you see yourself? To people who dont live in mm states what do you think of this?



 i would like to start by sayin congrats.. u are helping ppl who need it.. i think its completly diff if u ask me.. u are not only helping ppl who need it but from the sounds of it they are basically payin for wut would come out your pocket in the situation.. why not help ppl? esp,who are gonna help u in takin a lift off u financially.. if it was more so for a personal profit nd not benefiting these ppl then mayb. but dont worry.. u are cool in my book 2dog.. happy growin


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 3, 2010)

2Dog...I wouldn't consider you a dealer in anyway.  I have one further for you.  I grow illegally and my brother lives in a state with no MMj laws, he ends up with over 1/2 of what i harvest, and I don't charge him a dime, although he does always give me a couple hundred bucks to help cover costs.  So am I a dealer?  If I am ...I don't care, I don't want my bro smoking swagg from the street paying insane prices...call me whatever you want, I call it takeing care of those I love.


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

No not a dealer, just a godsend!


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 3, 2010)

I donate meds also 2dog. Theres something beyond rewarding knowing people who really need the Medicine have access thanks to the many vendors providing for clubs - including us!

I feel it's a different level of responsibility than your regular dealer. Growing quality, organic herb is of the up most priority and knowing these strains well is imperative. 

I have always scrutinized my grows and the final product, but dealing w/ clubs gives me feedback I'd never normally have. It puts many growers in they're place. We're far from drug dealers. We are responsible, skilled professionals providing needed medicine. Thanks for your contributions the whole way around 2dog.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 3, 2010)

I always thought a dealer was just a middle man for an illegal grower. Since you are legal and selling to a legal dispensary, I don't see an issue.
However, I would have a dilemma over the dispensary selling my "donated" product at full markup pricees unless your compensation is on scale with what they "pay" other growers. But then it's no longer a "donation", just an everyday business transaction ....


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

Is it really donating if they pay you?

I thought donating was giving something away to somebody for free.:confused2:


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 3, 2010)

Donating a few buds to med MJ patients is a far cry from dragging in a ton and a half in a pick-up camper from Nuevo Laredo.

Don't feel bad--right now even the Feds don't know what's dealing and what's philanthropy.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Is it really donating if they pay you?
> 
> I thought donating was giving something away to somebody for free.:confused2:


 

I have donated some seeds and bud to people with cancer.. we have to call it a donation ...thats the way it is termed. legality I think? IDK..some of the patient get free/cheaper meds depending on insurance and income plus what ailment they have.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

In a legal state I would say you did a business transaction and not a donation, in an illegal state they would classify you as a dealer. Even if given away free it is still considered dealing. IDK if this is true every where but is it where I live.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 3, 2010)

2dog i have tons of respect for what you are doing... where i live mj is illegal still even though almost half of the country has approved it. maybe in the eyes of leo you are dealing but im not leo and therfore do not consider you a dealer. i dont see anything wrong with being compensated for electricity, nutes, medium etc, you are not out there selling a finished product to anybody who has the money for it, you are giving to sick ppl who actually need their meds. anyone who considers you a dealer can stick it where the sun dont shine, and should maybe take a better look at the life they are living. i want to say thank you for being a good person and helping others.
Keep doing what you doing and dont let anybody tell you that its wrong.
Stay safe and smoke in peace, 4EVR420


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 3, 2010)

Just be careful. I think its a fine line.


----------



## ta2dguy (Mar 3, 2010)

i was looking for the "my hats off to you" emoticon but i couldnt find it so i say, my hat is off to you and to all who donate towards the sick and needy instead of feeding off them . i have no idea what the law states towards this 2dog but it is nuthin short of a blessing in my(non-leo) eyes. thanks and congrats to all that selflessly help others.... $#@*& the rest .



> Donating a few buds to med MJ patients is a far cry from dragging in a ton and a half in a pick-up camper from Nuevo Laredo.


...pencilhead, i didnt think anyone was lookin   lmao.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 3, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Is it really donating if they pay you?
> 
> I thought donating was giving something away to somebody for free.:confused2:




Don't take the money..


----------



## Aldebaran (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't let your conscience get the best of you, you did all right.

If you really want to do your soul some good, donate a little of the money

you got. There are a lot of charities to choose from.

They're probably gonna take what you gave them and turn it into high dollar 

joints or marinol anyways so they should feel guilty


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 3, 2010)

2 dog, I think it's great to donate. To all who have a problem with you taking money, I'd like to point out that you said it was LESS than street value. That is a donation too. In hotels, restaraunts, etc. Often a lower price is accepted for charitable groups. It doesn't have to be free. Just my opinion.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 3, 2010)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> 2 dog, I think it's great to donate. To all who have a problem with you taking money, I'd like to point out that you said it was LESS than street value. That is a donation too. In hotels, restaraunts, etc. Often a lower price is accepted for charitable groups. It doesn't have to be free. Just my opinion.


 
Think they care if you get popped? Its less than street value officer, oh, well if thats the case, have a good day....


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome to the Industry 2Dog.

I have been "donating" extra "meds" to dispensaries since 1998.

Wording...Under Cali State Law a Grower can be compensated for his/her time, Here is the exact excerpt from the Cali State Attorney General in regards to the "distribution" of MMJ.

​*6. *​*Permissible Reimbursements and Allocations: **Marijuana grown at a*
*collective or cooperative for medical purposes may be:*
*a) Provided free to qualified patients and primary caregivers who are*
*members of the collective or cooperative;*
*b) Provided in exchange for services rendered to the entity;*
*c) Allocated based on fees that are reasonably calculated to cover*
*overhead costs and operating expenses; or*​
*d) Any combination of the above.*
 
Item C is the ticket. This is what allows the Monetary gains from growers you supply clubs.

This is 100% legal in the State of California if you are a MMJ patient selling your wares to a Legal MMJ Dispensary.

Personally, I think it is great to allow folks a legal means to make Money.
If it is not for folks like 2dog, there would be no herb in any of the dispensaries and hundreds of thousands of folks would simply go without.

Dispensaries DEPEND on it's members to supply herb to be redistributed to other non growing members. It is as simple as that.

Again, the Majority of folks do NOT want to grow for themselves...period. They would rather find a dispensary where they feel comfortable and safe.
It is a win-win for both patients and growers who supply dispensaries.

Noone is making anyone buy anything from any dispensary folks...people go because THEY WANT TO.

So, don't trip 2Dog. If selling off your extra meds made you a little (or alot) of coin...more power to you. Obviously, if the Dispensary took your herb, you did a great job growing it. The only folks who are going to call u a drug dealer are folks not understanding Cali State law and just plain haters. Pay them no mind.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 3, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> To other growers who make club donations how do you see yourself?


 
I had to come back and answer this.

I see myself as an entrepreneur,activist and all around cool cat. lol.

Seriously, I sleep like a baby at night. I have been providing for me and mine thru a poor economy by supplying meds thru legal means.

I see myself as a farmer actually. You get some good crops...some not so good. I get the best of the best for my "dinner table" and get to sell of my extra to folks who do not live on a farm or have no idea how to grow.
Without me, people would starve.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 3, 2010)

Well she didnt say she was legal, so??? Must assume. I am with ya, your either on the money train or not, while following the law.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 3, 2010)

Not to jack the thread,...but is the avatar your new set-up nouvelle?


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep


----------



## monkeybusiness (Mar 3, 2010)

I look forward to the day when this wonderful plant is legal and, much like brewing beer, we can grow our own. Or, much like with beer, we can run down to the corner store and pick up some strawberry banana amazonian haze grown by a professional with a passion for his/her work. I wont call that person a drug dealer nor would i call you one.

 While there are those that have used the prohibition to take our beloved plant to some all time lows, i personally don't see people who are distributing this sacred plant to those that need/want it as drug dealers either, necessarily. 

 We can spend all the time in the world rationalizing our actions but the fact is if you're making money then you're making money. Doesn't matter how much. It's not donating.

And i see nothing wrong with that myself. Be proud of your work and get payed for it? Sounds like a dream job to me..


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

I am specifically growing moby **** for this club because it induces extreme hunger and thirst which is pefect for people on chemo..the owner is very excited about it as I am..I got the worst dry mouth the first time I smoked it..I havent expereienced that in years..I enjoy thinking that certain strains will really help people. My goal is to donate 10 % or tithe as they say....some christians would find that appaling. :holysheep:


----------



## Irish (Mar 3, 2010)

i applaud you also 2dog. your legal. the club is legal. no problem. nope, not a dealer. maybe a saint, but not a dealer.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

aww dank you are too kind. I really enjoy the freedom I have and know alot of it is due to others with chronic health conditions. being diabetic and going through what little that I have has made me keenly aware of what some people endure..


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 3, 2010)

2 dog i want to thank you for what you are doing for those people, you have no idea how those people and the people around them suffer from such a nasty disease it is nice to know there are some people out there still willing to help others without being compensated ( i am sure you would have donated, being compensated or not) and i could be wrong you may know how it is because you are a legal grower just thought about that one haha but yea for you to grow a strain specifically because it causes crazy hunger to help people on chemo 2 dog that just hits the low man in the heart in all the right places keep doing what you are doing and never let anybody tell you, you are doing something wrong you are an angel


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

awww you guys are emberassing me..I believe a blush is coming on...right now it is a side job the dream is to make a enough to cover me growing full time and provide more volume. I am working on it.. this is my first year growing and I feel like I learn more everyday. thanks to this site and all the wonderful people.


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2010)

Doggie you are no more a dealer then the farmer who grew the corn I had for dinner...  If anyone is hating on you it is because you are lucky enough to live in the *state* that we *all* Ultimately want our *Nation* to be....


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 3, 2010)

.....only in the feds eyes.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> awww you guys are emberassing me..I believe a blush is coming on...right now it is a side job the dream is to make a enough to cover me growing full time and provide more volume. I am working on it.. this is my first year growing and I feel like I learn more everyday. thanks to this site and all the wonderful people.



1st yr in growing huh.. very freakin impressive.. i must say..i would love to do wut your doin.. i too am in my first yr of growing and this site has been such a help.. i jus wanted to say kudos to you


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 3, 2010)

dealing with that nasty stuff from day to day i don't have it but my lady has it and yea it is a great service to be able to provide for people who need. Chemo just makes a person start to slowly fade away from you and when that's the person you love most in your life can turn your whole world upside down literally and for you to give people an added chance of having the will to fight something that is so perseverant that is just something so amazing i don't think you could really wrap your mind around how much you help.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 9, 2010)

Several people close to me have been helped by MMJ. Most of them were to feeble to grow their own and to broke to buy at street prices (not able to get to the streets either).  That is exactly what made me become legal... I found out from how it helped others just what it could do for me. I am able to grow, go to the store, lift and bend, etc... So many are not. If the dispensary can get discounted medicine they can offer discounted medicine (I hope they do- no dispensaries where I live). 
How is it wrong to help other LEGAL patients? I totally plan on donating as soon as I reap my first harvest. I have such a monster growing I should be able to get lots of medine (GREEN MOJO please...
 :ciao:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 9, 2010)

some green mojo for you gone~


----------



## Irish (Mar 9, 2010)

all you gals/guys who grow for someone else that is sick, and do it from the heart, not for profit, are very special people. i'm sure 99 percent of us started growing illegally, or underground if you prefer. then a loved one, be it family, or friend, got down bad sick, and you helped with some of your stash....

that scenario is how it began for me! it took almost two years to figure out what i do now. and that is, grow for terminally sick friends. am i a dealer??? heavens no...lol...i'm a saint also...toot-toot!!!lol.lol...

when you give an hour of dignity back to a man, so his young son/daughter can sit on daddies lap, well that my friends is compassion in one of it's truest forms...in this instance, you cannot put a price on freedom...am i a dealer???


when my mother lays in bed at night, in entire body pain, from bone cancer, and cries in the next room, from the pain, and refuses pain meds, and shes scared to go to sleep, for fear she wont wake up, and i give her a brownie, so she can at least rest a little,,,am i a dealer???

i can go on for ever with these true stories, personal gains, i like to call them. i've never sold one gram of mmj in my entire life. if i needed something to do what i do, such as another light, i suppose that would be fine for someone to make enough to get that. but, i have not gone there personally. i traded a nice air compressor once for a so-so light. i loved that compressor too! 

so, i ask you once again, am i a dealer???

Edit > high respect 2dog, lr775, gone2pot, and all those who know compassion...


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 9, 2010)

when i hear the word "drug dealer" mj never even crosses my mind!!! Period!


----------



## the chef (Mar 10, 2010)

2dog like i said ur not a street d, your family! Look at it this way. The people who are gonna get your...um....goodies ahem.. i'm sure are very proud. By getting what change you get they are helping you pay fer dirt and nutes! I would think they would feel like they are contributing and not just relying. I know this is all handled through the collective but it's all a big circle if ya think about it!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think it makes you a dealer at all. You are providing goods and they are reimbursing your efforts and money spent. If our state ever gets their acts together I will do the same thing. I sell veggies, what is the difference??? Not a bit of difference to me.


----------



## Irish (Mar 10, 2010)

i got faith that your state is next in line gss!!! it all boils down to the way those rules are written in your state. mine has been legal just over year and a half, and nothing is solid still. leo is still doing thier smash, and grab antics...wheres the compensation? 

we can have 12 in flower. . i think , 24 in veg. thats plenty. 'specially when you are a care giver for 5 others. now the limit is 60, flower, 120 veg.  ...

but, so far, that card is useless. when they come, your left with a big mess to clean. we need big money up in here giving leo the smack down...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2010)

dog, if you stop one person from throwing up, you are an angel.

My "care giver" here in my legal state charges me street prices and sells me the clones. I fill out a sheet each time I go to his house. Soon I will not need him any more. But to be able to get organically grown, well loved, medicine is the best. I never want to try to "score" again. I won't need to.

dog, you know how much it costs to raise these plants well. Just consider your time. You are donating my dear. Keep it up. You have no idea who or how many people you have helped get through for another hour when a minute seems too long.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, I couldnt even imagine having a script for some grass, much less be able to walk into an establishment and just buy some smoke.

2Dog, I wouldnt sweat it, you aint doing anything wrong. I wish we had your laws, I would darn sure participate..


----------

